# Tri training help!



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

I plan to get my first feel for triathlons this year (mainly sprints and finishing the season with a n Oly or two...

My base...i will say that i dont have one although my cycling and running will be far better then most with no base...but my swim is another story...as it seems for most entering the tri world!

Training program...on another site i have a training program laid out for myself and im hoping that maybe a few people could add their input...The swim program last 22 weeks while the bike/run program last 20 week. Every for weeks is lighter week. 

Swim the program shows 3 days per week (starting at 100m and finishing 22 weeks later at 900m)...my personal opinion is that 100m isn't much, i know that i can do that easily, im thinking about doubling everything. What do you think? I also understand that for the swim its more in the motion rather then simply getting it done being that its the first event i need to swim properly in order to reserve as much energy as possible.

Bike and Run Program can either be a 2 or 3 day per week program. For each the 2x and 3x per week the run starts at 17 minute duration and finished at 1 hr 17 mins. How does this look? 

I also know that i should prolly do some sort of strength training and core workouts but not sure what? 

I also know that nutrition is a huge part and although i dont feel im a terrible eater i dont worry much about what i am eating, when i am eating, and how much i am eating...nutrition advise is most likely another aspect i am look for help in as well!

Thanks! I'm sure much more help is going to be needed but this seems like a good start!


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> Swim the program shows 3 days per week (starting at 100m and finishing 22 weeks later at 900m)


100m, 4 lengths of the pool, is nothing. Double, at least. Olympic tri's are 1500m, right? When you train for the 5k do you only run 2 miles at a time?

The way I read it your first swimming day is going to be 100 meters long (please correct me if I'm wrong)? I don't know how proficient you are at swimming, but that day, for me, would be around a minute long. 

You can't make your program before you know where you are fitness wise. So, for your first day you should just swim, as much as you can without stopping, and increase your intensity from there.


----------



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

i understand that you cant truly create a training program until you determine your current fitness level, these are just programs in which i have access to at beginner triathlete... 

Yes the first day of training for the swim would start at 100m and yes thats way to short for me...i know that at the very least i can do 200m, but unsure of the distance i am actually able to do at this time...i am ok starting at a lesser amount with the swim as i want to really focus on my technique, but i dont want to simply swim a lap and call it a day. (what i may do is get in the pool on the first day and see how far i can swim with good form...at that point i will adjust my training plan)...

and know haha i dont run 2 miles at a time when training for a 5k haha...then again...how many people can take almost 5 yrs off from running and easily run 5 miles at a 6:50 pace...


----------

